# HAMRADIO MARKET > ซื้อ-ขาย วิทยุสื่อสารและอุปกรณ์ >  ขายถูกสุดๆวิทยุสื่อสาร MT Gp-X69 แรง 7w. แบตทนทาน. (ส่งแบบเก็บเงินปลายทางได้)

## vvv

ขายวิทยุสื่อสารMT-GPX69 แรง 7.4w กันน้ำได้ในดับนึง(ฝน) ขายดีมากๆ เป็นของใหม่100% ■ข่าวดี!ส่งแบบเก็บเงินปลายทางได้ทั่สไทยน่ะครับ.
●แบตทนทานใช้ได้นานวัน2-3วัน. อุปกรณ์ครบยกกล่อง.(วัตถ์เต็มๆ)
■ตั้งกันสัญญาณก่อกวนได้.
และย่านดำมีทุกช่องปกติ
ย่านดำ136-174MHz
●ซื้อ3ตัวขึ้นไปมีราคาส่งน่ะจร้า. เล่นง่ายมีคู่มือภาษาไทยรึอังกฤษให้. พกพาสะดวก. น้ำหนักเบาดี.
(ขายถูกเพราะเซ่งร้าน)
●สินค้ารับประกันทุกตัวมีปัญหาภายใน1เดือนเปลี่ยนตัวใหม่ให้ทันที(ตามเงื่อนไข)

■ยินดีแนะนำและมีบริการหลังการขาย ไม่ทิ้งลูกค้าแน่นอน
☆เหมาะสมกะอาสา ตำรวจ ทหาร รปภ. พนักงานรักษาความปลอดภัย
พนักงาน
บริษัททั่วไป.
ออฟฟิศ
ไซส์งานก่อสร้าง
ออกงานนอกสถานที่
ช่างต่างๆ ช่างไฟฟ้า
ธุรกิจครอบครัว
อุตสาหกรรม
เกษตรกร ฯลฯ
วินรถตู้ ออกทริปเที่ยว ปั่นจักรยาน
เข้าป้า เข้าค่าย เดินเขา เที่ยวฯลฯ
■วิทยุตัวนี้เข้าได้ทุกหน่วยงาน
●สินค้ารับประกันใช้ไม่ได้เปลี่ยนได้

อุปกรณ์ที่มาในกล่อง
-ตัวเครื่อง (7w.)
-ที่ชาร์จ (รุ่นชาร์ตเข้าไว)
-แบตเตอรี่ (แอมป์สูง)
-กิ๊บหนีบ (แรงแข็ง)
-สายคล้องเอนกประสงค์
-คู่มือการใช้งาน (อังกฤษ+ไทย)

สนใจทักID LINE= 0945705507
■ดูประวัติการซื้อขายที่ไทมไลน์LINEน่ะจร้า...

●มีบริการส่งด่วน!ด้วยมอเตอร์ไซร์แมนเชสเจอร์กทม,นนทบุรี,กระทุ่มแบน(ค่าบริการราคาถูกมากๆๆๆ)
■นัดรับสินค้าได้ที่กทม,btsจตุจักร,Mrtบางซื่อ,พุทธมณฑลสาย3,สาย4,สาย5,กระทุ่มแบน,สนามหลวง,อ้อมน้อย,อ้อมใหญ่,บางโพ,เตาปูน,ถ.ประชาชื่น,ถ.รัชษาภิเษก,พงเพชร,พระราม5,วงสว่าง,ถ.นครอินทร์ รึ ส่งไปรษณีย์.EMS ลทบ. ธรรมดาได้

■ข่าวดี!ส่งแบบเก็บเงินปลายทางได้ทั่วไทยน่ะค่ะ. สอบถามได้....
และสามารถตรวจบัญชีการโกงได้ค่ะ.

■■แจ้งด่วน:ลูกค้าสามารถดูสินค้าทั้งหมดได้เพียงกดที่รูปภาพ....ด้านล่างรึด้านข้าง.

ID LINE = 0945705507(ID) 
Tel. 0945705507
Tel. 0886444610

----------

